
Show HN: Meet in the Middle – Share a Link and Meet Your Friends Midway - inishchith
https://github.com/inishchith/MeetInTheMiddle
======
inishchith
The WebApp suggests places to hangout which is closer to every friend of yours
on the map!.

• Basically exploiting the features provided by Google Maps API along with the
concept of InterWeb [ PubNub helped me here :P ] • All your friends share the
same view as yours

------
tlb
I want to meet my friends somewhere cool. In the Bay Area, I suspect the
centroid of most friends groups will be either in suburban wasteland or over
water.

~~~
inishchith
You can try this out and let me know ;)

------
protocontrol
Which friends?

~~~
inishchith
Ones you share the link with ;)

